# Unable to run ipconfig/all command



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all,

This problem has only just started to happen, but i can't seem to figure out how to resolve it.

When i want to know my IP i usually just go Start>Run>ipconfig/all and then the little black box appears in my screen with all the data i require. But for some reason, the black box just flashes up for about half a second and then dissapears? This keeps on happening everytime i try.

Does anyone have any clue as to what has happened, and how to resolve this issue?

I'm not very techi, so i hope that made sense.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD

In the command box, type IPCONFIG /ALL

The results will hang around all day. :smile:


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha! My God, talk about mental block!

Really sorry to have even asked such a dumb question. But thankyou though. It now works.

*Smacks head on keyboard*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no dumb questions, only dumb answers. :grin:


----------



## ashoka555 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi This actually happens when u have some problems in operating systems ,
So try to reinstall the OS, hope problem would be solved


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

ashoka555 said:


> Hi This actually happens when u have some problems in operating systems ,
> So try to reinstall the OS, hope problem would be solved


The problem was already solved. It was user error. Telling someone to reinstall their OS is a last resort option only. Not very good advice if you ask me.

Another option is to type it all in the run box.

cmd /k ipconfig /all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, a "drive-by" advisor that doesn't read the threads. :grin:


----------

